# Had to say goodbye to Ben (my best friend)



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Ben, he was such a beautiful boy. 
It's always a very hard decision to make but it is one you make out of love and compassion for your best friend. 

My thoughts are with you during this sad time. 

Godspeed Ben.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ben*



davefr said:


> Yesterday we had to make the tough decision to put Ben down. Ben almost made it to 12.
> 
> He had moderate arthritis which we were managing with Penocin but it was getting worse so we went with Rimadayl. The vet said to try it for 10 days and get a liver test. The liver test came back elevated so we took him off. Instead of returning back to normal a subsequent liver test came back even more elevated.
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry about Ben. You did the right thing because you loved him.
I added his name to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List. My Smooch and Snobear will keep him entertained!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-15.html#post4907593


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am so very sorry


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a handsome boy x


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

There are no words. I know how your heart is feeling. I can only say Im so very very sorry. You are in my thoughts.
Thankyou for sharing his precious photos. 
Run free sweet boy x


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Ben looks like a sweet boy and I know this must hurt in a way that words can't describe. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

... sorry for your loss.
RIP --- Ben.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

You were a kind and loving owner to Ben. There was no reason to prolong things. He's at peace running free.....waiting for you.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

The time really does go by way to fast. You let your Ben go because of your love for him just as I did for my girl. It just hurts so bad and we miss them so much. I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs..


----------



## Rileys Mom (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You made the hardest decision but best decision for your sweet boy. Run free at the bridge sweet boy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Beautiful pictures. RIP Ben.


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss of your boy...I love that picture with the mud on his face! They have such a capacity for love and you did what your boy needed you to do...out of that same love.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

So many of us know and share the pain your heart is feeling. May the love you shared help heal your heart in time.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry for your loss of Ben. Thank you for posting the picture of him in the mud. What a character.  I lost my last girl to liver cancer. It's so hard to go through. Praying peace for all of you.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Ben.
When I read the title of your thread, I got chills running down my spine - my 9 months old pup's name is Ben. 

Your Ben was a beautiful boy, again, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Ben was a beautiful boy.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So very sorry to hear of your loss of handsome Ben. The years fly by and it's never long enough. You made a loving choice to let him go.

Wishing you peace.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Ben. I lost my first golden, Jake, to liver cancer right before he turned 12. It's so hard.


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry. Ben was gorgeous! It looks like he had a wonderful life, filled with adventures and love.


----------

